# RS suspension on LT?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am not sure if there is any mounting or configuration differences on the Gen II, but iIt might be easier to get the Bilsteins. The Bilsteins are a bit lower IIRC.


----------



## Noname (Jul 3, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> I am not sure if there is any mounting or configuration differences on the Gen II, but iIt might be easier to get the Bilsteins. The Bilsteins are a bit lower IIRC.


I don’t want low, low. Haha Just that little bit more like the RS has. Seems to fill the wheel wells just a little more. 

I have an LT with the 18inch RS rims


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Didn't first gen RS have Z-link?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Noname said:


> I don’t want low, low. Haha Just that little bit more like the RS has. Seems to fill the wheel wells just a little more.
> 
> I have an LT with the 18inch RS rims


Not too low!












Taxman said:


> Didn't first gen RS have Z-link?


For some reason I thought this was in Gen II???

I also thought the RS had Z-Link as well.


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

RS package doesn't change the suspension except it adds Z-link on a 1LT I believe. Shocks/struts would be the same on 1LT/1LT RS and ECO, but the ECO's springs lower the ride height slightly. 2LT and LTZ would have "sport suspension".


----------

